
Techshop is out of business - jorts
I went by Techshop SF this morning and was turned away at the gate.  The manager told me that they shut down the business and that he was just notified last night.  There has been no notice to members yet.  He said that he doesn&#x27;t know how it&#x27;s going to work out with refunds for existing members.<p>Relevant article:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;makezine.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;11&#x2F;15&#x2F;techshop-closes-doors-files-bankruptcy&#x2F;
======
notte
I decided against getting a membership to the one in San Jose because it was
just prohibitively expensive. We are talking about thousands. Hopefully local
libraries/schools can get the equipments on the cheap and create a program so
everyone can go.

------
skmurphy
Chapter 7 is an asset sale or liquidation and does not contemplate a re-
organization and continuing operation.

